# Remote video activation



## zim (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Pixel wireless Remote Control RW-221RX on a 500D

The Pixel is cheep cheerful and does what I want for stills. 

Recently I had a need to do remote video, wasn't able to use the above.

The manual says an RC1/RC5 should allow remote activation on a 500D. I have the RC5, again I can't get that to work.

I have Remote control Enabled on the video menu and self-timer/remote control (does that have any affect when in video mode?)

Are there any other settings I need to set?

I'm sure an RC1 would work but I need something that works 10 - 15m behind the camera (like the Pixel does for stills)

Would anyone have any recommendations?

PS If it’s not already obvious I’m a complete novice at EOS video, just stumbled into a very specific need for short remote video sequences.


Thanks in advance


----------

